# My girl is on Cute Overload!



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy comented once on my pic beeing Cute Overload worthy so I sent them the pic and... here she is!
http://cuteoverload.com/2009/06/07/keep ... cle-moist/


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWW!!!! soooo cute!!!<3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I agree  
I left a comment


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats awesome!!
and she's adorable!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad you sent it in, it's adorable!  They really do need more hedgies on there! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you sent it in, it's adorable!  They really do need more hedgies on there! :lol:


I'm glad you told me to send it in. I knew it was cute (like 99% of hedgie's pictures) but I didn't tought they will put it up. Yay for more hedgehog picture!


----------

